# Wellness Simple



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it looks good, but have not used it. 

Any idea what your dog may not do well with? My boy can't handle potatoes and I believe chicken, as well. 

What is she currently eating?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

The first year of her life we tried many different foods (gradually.. the "proper" way), but she always had loose stools, until we fed her Acana Grasslands (grain-free), which is what we feed her now... So we THINK maybe chicken was the culprit for the soft stools, but we're not sure...

And who knows if she'd do fine with chicken now?

The vet tech, when I called this morning to say we weren't going to give her the Vanectyl-P pills just yet, said they can do allergy tests, but it costs $317 for environmental allergens, and $524 for all allergens (something like 91 they test with)...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I assume she is not doing well on the Grasslands, or you wouldn't be looking. Problem with Acana is, there are so many ingredients--it's hard to pinpoint the culprit.

Honestly, if she was mine, I would want to test a food without potatoes. 

California Natural has Chicken/Rice--Lamb/rice and a salmon formula as well. *I* would start there, personally to see if it makes a difference at all.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> I assume she is not doing well on the Grasslands, or you wouldn't be looking. Problem with Acana is, there are so many ingredients--it's hard to pinpoint the culprit.
> 
> Honestly, if she was mine, I would want to test a food without potatoes.
> 
> California Natural has Chicken/Rice--Lamb/rice and a salmon formula as well. *I* would start there, personally to see if it makes a difference at all.


Truthfully, I'm not sure and I'm confused... She seems okay in the winter time, but not from Spring to Fall, but I don't find that the rest of the year her coat is great either, even though she doesn't scratch as much or eat her fur like she does from Spring to Fall... So maybe it IS just environmental/seasonal allergies...

But I REALLY would rather NOT give her drugs...

We tried the California Natural in the first year of her life and she had soft stools... not sure how she'd do now though.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

It's frustrating....I know. and I'm sorry you are having to worry about it. I constantly struggle with my golden and his itchiness. I do believe his are mostly seasonal, but I'm sure *his* are worse on the "wrong" foods. 

I hope you find one that works for her.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> It's frustrating....I know. and I'm sorry you are having to worry about it. I constantly struggle with my golden and his itchiness. I do believe his are mostly seasonal, but I'm sure *his* are worse on the "wrong" foods.


It is frustrating! 
That's what I figure too, that although it may be seasonal, maybe it wouldn't be as bad on a different food. :uhoh:

Don't get me wrong, I really like the food she's on (Acana Grasslands), which is grain-free and has good ingredients, but I admit that maybe it's the food... who knows?! :doh:

Thanks!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would think if she is has been on the same food all year, and had problems in spring and summer, it is more likely to be enveronmental rather than food. My KayCee was allergic to live oak and pine pollen, bermuda grass, fleas and mold. She would scratch, lick, chew and get hot spots. But strange thing, as she got older, it happened less and less.

Like you, I HATE giving any meds if it can be avoided. I hae had two goldens with ow thyroid and they had to take them, no choice. And KayCee had an enlargted heart chambe and had to take a low dose blood pressure table every day (same one hubby takes only 1/4 his dosage) and a baby asprin every other day. These could not be avoided. But I do try to avoid aything I can.

Good luck and I hope you cn get to the bottom of the problem I do not know what is wrong with her coat, you said a number of times it doens't look good. Has she been checked for thyroid? Our one golden was diagnosed just about the time he turned 4, and there are a few on here that were diagnosed much younger. Our other was past 10 when diagnosed. Heck, I was 63 when diagnosed 4 years ago.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know what else to do other than try a new food, even if it's seasonal allergies and I want to avoid meds... 



3 goldens said:


> Good luck and I hope you cn get to the bottom of the problem I do not know what is wrong with her coat, you said a number of times it doens't look good. Has she been checked for thyroid?


What I mean by that is that it's not super shiny like some Goldens coats... but it's not thin or anything like I've seen Goldens with thyroid or diabetes have... And she DOES lick her paws a fair bit even during the winter, but I don't know if that's normal or not... But she doesn't eat her fur normally other than Spring to Fall... she might on occasion, but not like this.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> I think it looks good, but have not used it.
> 
> Any idea what your dog may not do well with? *My boy can't handle potatoes and I believe chicken, as well. *
> 
> What is she currently eating?


Not sure if you're aware of it, but Acana Grasslands (previously only lamb and fish) has now added chicken meal to the formula. 

You may get some answers to your problem by trying California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy which has a good 26/16 protein/fat percentage appropriate for any age. It is the most simple formula on the market to my knowlege - basically four food ingredients plus the vitamins/minerals.

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> Not sure if you're aware of it, but Acana Grasslands (previously only lamb and fish) has now added chicken meal to the formula.
> 
> You may get some answers to your problem by trying California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy which has a good 26/16 protein/fat percentage appropriate for any age. It is the most simple formula on the market to my knowlege - basically four food ingredients plus the vitamins/minerals.[/url]


I was not aware, no. Why do they change the formulas?! 

Puppy formula? It has a LOT of calories 535 kcal / cup...

Mia's current food is 430 kcal / cup and we're actually thinking of switching to a lower calorie one while we're at it, since she needs to lose weight (around 3-4 lbs).

We had tried Mia on California Natural when she was younger (in the first year) and she didn't do well (soft stools), but we might look into it... just not the puppy one! LOL! :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are considering Wellness please be sure to check the recall notices for foods manufactured at Diamond plants, I think some types of Wellness are on the list. Normally I would suggest Natural Balance Limited ingredient dog foods for possible allergy dogs too, but that brand is also on the Diamond recall list. 

If you would like to improve her coat quality, you could try giving her pure salmon oil, it's really made my dogs coats nice, shiny, soft, and beautiful.

It does sound environmental since it appears to be seasonal, and giving her an allergy pill periodically would not be that bad, especially if it gives her relief.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> Not sure if you're aware of it, but Acana Grasslands (previously only lamb and fish) has now added chicken meal to the formula.
> 
> You may get some answers to your problem by trying California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy which has a good 26/16 protein/fat percentage appropriate for any age. It is the most simple formula on the market to my knowlege - basically four food ingredients plus the vitamins/minerals.
> 
> Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


California Natural has a good line of adult grain free limited ingredient dog foods too, not just the puppy.

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If the itching is seasonal, it is not likely food. You could have an inhalant or contact allergy.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> If you are considering Wellness please be sure to check the recall notices for foods manufactured at Diamond plants, I think some types of Wellness are on the list. Normally I would suggest Natural Balance Limited ingredient dog foods for possible allergy dogs too, but that brand is also on the Diamond recall list.


I'm not saying I don't believe you about the recalls, but I don't see those two listed on the recall site: Diamond Pet Recall | 
And is it just in the U.S. or Canada too?



mylissyk said:


> If you would like to improve her coat quality, you could try giving her pure salmon oil, it's really made my dogs coats nice, shiny, soft, and beautiful.


Where do you get that, and how much to give?



mylissyk said:


> It does sound environmental since it appears to be seasonal, and giving her an allergy pill periodically would not be that bad, especially if it gives her relief.


You'd give her Benadryl or the Vanectyl-P (which has trimeprazine tartrate and prednisolone)? The side effects really scare me...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> I'm not saying I don't believe you about the recalls, but I don't see those two listed on the recall site: Diamond Pet Recall |
> And is it just in the U.S. or Canada too?
> 
> 
> ...


Go to this section of the forum and look through all the threads posted about the current recall. Diamond foods, Kirkland brand, Wellness, TOTW, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Apex, and there may be a few others I'm missing, are all recalling select batches of their food. Not all the brands are listed on the site you indicated. These posts give the batch codes and best buy dates as well as the states they were shipped to.

Pet Food Warnings and Recall Information - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums

I give my dogs this liquid salmon oil, but there are others that board members can recommend: Iceland Pure Salmon Oil (33 oz)

I do give dogs benadryl, or prescription allergy meds from the vet, like Temperil-P or Medrol on occasion if they need them for allergy relief (I'm not familiar with Vanectyl-P). I have not personally experienced any side affects, and to be honest I have not looked them up either. (I take antihistamines myself in the spring when I have a reaction to the new growth of foliage.)

What side affects are you concerned about?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Go to this section of the forum and look through all the threads posted about the current recall. Diamond foods, Kirkland brand, Wellness, TOTW, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Apex, and there may be a few others I'm missing, are all recalling select batches of their food.


Okay, thanks, will do. 



mylissyk said:


> I give my dogs this liquid salmon oil, but there are others that board members can recommend: Iceland Pure Salmon Oil (33 oz)


Thanks! 



mylissyk said:


> What side affects are you concerned about?


Maybe Vanectyl-P is the Canadian one (Vanectyl-P* (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com)... when I do a search for it, I also get results for Temaril P... 

I'm worried about these side effects mostly:
sedation, lethargy, exposed third eyelid, muscle tremors, weakness, or blood disorders

See: Vanectyl-P


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> Maybe Vanectyl-P is the Canadian one (Vanectyl-P* (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com)... when I do a search for it, I also get results for Temaril P...
> 
> I'm worried about these side effects mostly:
> sedation, lethargy, exposed third eyelid, muscle tremors, weakness, or blood disorders
> ...


You do have to weigh the benefits against the possible side effects. I have not personally had a dog have any side effects from allergy drugs that I can remember, mostly I and dog were just very thankful for the relief, as they were foster dogs that had pretty severe allergies. So for those dogs, the benefits outweighed concern.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Temaril P/Vanectyl-P is steroid with antihistamine .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Temaril P is a lifesaver for Tally.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Temaril-P is also a lifesaver for my Joey. Once we got him over his initial dosing my vet had me cut it back as far as I could without the extreme itching coming back. He's been on a very low dose for the past year and I will be doing a full blood panel during his yearly check-up in a couple of weeks to see what effects, if anything, he may have developed. I have not seen any of the side effects you list above and while I would love it if he didn't need the medications, his quality of life is much better while he is on it. Joey also gets Grizzly Salmon Oil and his coat (as well as all of my others) looks great. The best price I have found is here: Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil and other Timberwolf Organics pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com (Right now through Friday they are running a special of 10% off orders of $75 or more w/ code DFC75)


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> It's frustrating....I know. and I'm sorry you are having to worry about it. I constantly struggle with my golden and his itchiness. I do believe his are mostly seasonal, but I'm sure *his* are worse on the "wrong" foods.
> 
> I hope you find one that works for her.


Hey NC neighbor ... down here in SC my Hunter has also struggled with itchiness. Can't figure out if it is seasonal or maybe grass fleas (I do too much research). Anyway, I posted in another thread about a supplement I have used for well over a year which seems to help - I give Hunter a 5,000 mcg capsule of Biotin every morning and every evening in his kibble. It's a human grade supplement for the benefit of skin, hair and nails. One of those wonderful supplements that you cannot OD on that can only help. Hunter still has occasional episodes of the itichies, but they are far and few between.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

bonacker said:


> Hey NC neighbor ... down here in SC my Hunter has also struggled with itchiness. Can't figure out if it is seasonal or maybe grass fleas (I do too much research). Anyway, I posted in another thread about a supplement I have used for well over a year which seems to help - I give Hunter a 5,000 mcg capsule of Biotin every morning and every evening in his kibble. It's a human grade supplement for the benefit of skin, hair and nails. One of those wonderful supplements that you cannot OD on that can only help. Hunter still has occasional episodes of the itichies, but they are far and few between.


Hey! Thanks for the tip, bonacker! 

I've used biotin in the past for horses, but never thought about it for dogs! I appreciate the info!


----------

